# Tran septal puncture



## Darla L Haynes (Feb 16, 2009)

I am new to Cardiology Coding and have a Physician stating they did a tran septal puncure.  I cannot locate a corresponding CPT code for this procedure.  Can anyone tell me what they use to bill for this?  Thank you.


----------



## Jan CPC I (Feb 16, 2009)

Without reading the procedure report it is hard to tell, but I might start with 93524,"Combined transseptal and retrograde left heart catheterization ". 

Then I might look at 93526 "Combined right heart catheterization and transseptal left heart catheterization through intact septum (with or without retrograde left heart catheterization"  there are also codes for going through an already open septum...depending on whether or not this was done for a patient with a congenital defect it would go from there (see 93532 and 93533). 

You can see why it is important to have the procedure report to compare because it varies not only with procedure but why they did it. 

I hope this helps??  jan


----------

